# Submit a form via email



## pnieder32 (Feb 20, 2009)

Our website was set up using WordPress. I am trying to manage this site and need to link a Volunteer Form submit button to an email address. I cannot find any reference that specifically addresses this.

Any ideas?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Have a look at this: http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_forms.asp


----------



## pnieder32 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the website url. Will see if this helps.
PNieder


----------



## Incubat0r (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,been strugling with that type of form aswell and then found this web page which makes it pretty painless.Problem with email form without mysql and php is that you have to make java-script files with aditional plugins which tranfer fillled forms into normal text files which is then sent to desired e-mail,and can be pain to write.So,heres that link :http://www.emailmeform.com which simplifies creation of mentioned form.Hope its helpful,best regards


----------



## My Hump (Apr 6, 2010)

You may look here: form creator. This can help to avoid problems.


----------

